# Scrolling



## Milt (Feb 12, 2007)

I do intarsia work with a bandsaw, with success. I recently bought a Dewalt scrollsaw for intarsia. I don't have a lot of experience yet but I can't make a radius cut without getting a buldge in the middle of 3/4" mateial. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Milt

I do the same and I'm not a Pro. but what do you mean by "buldge in the middle of 3/4" mateial" ? 
The real key is the right blade, but buldge ?

The Pro. on the forum is whitewolft710

Also read the links below 
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3077-have-blade-question-whitewolfe710.html

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3309-dewalt-dw788.html

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3087-scrolling.html

Real help with the scroll saw ▼
http://www.mikesworkshop.com/Q&A-FP.htm

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob n all,

Do you use the angle-cutting method where you cut 2 pieces at one time?

If so, what angle do you use on your bandsaw & what is the blade kerf?

..OOps... I was thinking of Marquetry...  

Intarsia is just cutting small pieces and gluing them together, right? 

What size blades you using?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

"What size blades you using?"
I'm using all the ones I got from Mike's web site (see his link on the other post and below) I got a sample pack (Assortment Pack ) from him and I have been trying all them out great blades  some will cut 3/4" walnut just like butter and no sanding needed, Mike knows is stuff about blades .

"Intarsia is just cutting small pieces and gluing them together, right? " well yes and no, it's 3D wood art so to speak, here's link to have a look see.
Here's a link to one I'm working on ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3268-intarsia.html

The Roberts site is where I got my plans and wonder wheel.
Look see stuff ▼
Judy Gale Roberts Intarsia
http://www.intarsia.com/
http://www.intarsia.com/Raccoon.html
http://www.intarsia.com/WolfIntarsia.html

It's great fun for me and it can be hard work also, it's like craving but a bit easyer just alot of sanding to get the 3D look.

Mike's web site ▼
http://www.mikesworkshop.com/
http://www.mikesworkshop.com/freecaps.htm

Marquetry ▼
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marquetry

Intarsia ▼
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intarsia

Bj 



Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob n all,
> 
> 
> Do you use the angle-cutting method where you cut 2 pieces at one time?
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Blade tension is the key. Stretch that puppy out until you think you've got it, then stretch it a little more. You may break a few blades at first, but you'll find the sweet spot.

Also, Flying Dutchman blades are a great help in my humble opinion. You can find a supplier using your search engine or go to 


http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm

Hope this helps,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's true Doug, that's what's neat about the DeWalt Dw788 it will put it to the max or to say #5 torq. and keep it at that when the blade gets a bit hot or a old one from using it all the time.

http://www.mikesworkshop.com/DaveG.htm#Blade Tension

Bj 




kp91 said:


> Blade tension is the key. Stretch that puppy out until you think you've got it, then stretch it a little more. You may break a few blades at first, but you'll find the sweet spot.
> 
> Also, Flying Dutchman blades are a great help in my humble opinion. You can find a supplier using your search engine or go to
> 
> ...


----------

